# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacBook upgrade

## Andree

Καλησπέρα, Πήρα από έναν φίλο ένα MacBook 15" 2011 A1286 με τις παρακάτω δυνατότητες.


Χρειάζεται μια μπαταριά σίγουρα και θέλω να βάλω και ένα ssd 240gb. Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αναβαθμίσω και την ram από 4 σε 8gb, παίρνει 1600Mhz ή πρέπει να παραμείνω στα 1333;
Αυτά γνωρίζω είναι τα βασικά να ζωντανέψει, δεν ξερό τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## NEXT

Το πιο πιθανό να μην μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ταχύτητα της μνήμης. Σίγουρα όμως μπορείς να βάλεις 2x8 gb ram.
https://everymac.com/systems/apple/m...olt-specs.html

Aπο λειτουργικό μέχρι high Sierra

----------


## Andree

Ευχαριστώ, αυτό είναι πολύ κάλο, Από λειτουργικά των Mac δεν ξέρω τις διαφορές;

----------


## Andree

Tο αρχικό λειτουργικό είναι το Os X Lion, θα έχω αυτό ή υπάρχει κάποια ελαφρύτερη εκδοσή ή πως πάει αυτό; Μπορώ να κάνω κάποια αναβάθμιση; 
Τωρα εχει OS X Lion 10.7.5

----------


## vasim

> Tο αρχικό λειτουργικό είναι το Os X Lion, θα έχω αυτό ή υπάρχει κάποια ελαφρύτερη εκδοσή ή πως πάει αυτό; Μπορώ να κάνω κάποια αναβάθμιση; 
> Τωρα εχει OS X Lion 10.7.5


Ναι και βέβαια κάνε την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Andree

Εχω τα Sierra σε usb bootable αλλά οταν παει νατα περάσει καθυστερεί. έχει κολλήσει εδώ και μια μέρα. Μήπως να φταίει κάποιο hardware?

----------


## NEXT

Δεν είναι λογικό...ούτε θέμα hardware.
Το πιο πιθανό το στικακι. Πως πας να τα περάσεις; Με installer φαντάζομαι

----------


## Andree

Την μια έκανα τα Sierra με installer από την επιφάνεια εργασίας το οποίο 10 ώρες κόλλησε και μετά μέσα από το Transmac στον υπολογιστή έκανα bootable το usb με iso High Sierra. Αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. 
Τώρα σκέφτομαι να καθαρίσω το HD, να ρυθμίσω την ώρα μέσω terminal και να κάνει αυτόματα λήψη κάποιου OS που πιθανότατα θα κατεβασει το αρχικό Os X Lion που είχα στην αρχή.

----------


## NEXT

Δεν υποστηρίζονται πλέον τα παλιά.
Βαλε τον εγκαταστάτη, αρκεί να είναι σωστός, φορμάρισε τον δίσκο από το τέρμιναλ και κάνε πάλι την εγκατάσταση από την αρχή. Δεν πρέπει να κρατήσει πολύ. κάνα μισάωρο ίσως λίγο περισσότερο.
Μην ασχολείσαι με την ώρα κλπ. Δεν είναι pc. Eιναι απλό στα μακ, διάβασε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο google

----------


## Andree

NEXT Να φορμάρω τον δίσκο από το τέρμιναλ στην επιφάνεια ή κάνοντας επανεκκίνηση και ανοίγοντας το τέμιναλ στο recovery;
Αν ναι, παρακαλώ μπορείς να με καθοδηγήσεις.

Όταν κατέβασα το High Sierra, πέρα το Mojaveμ και αυτό δεν μου επιτρέπει να κάνω εγκατάσταση. Ενώ με τα Sierra το επιτρέπει.

----------


## NEXT

Mojave δεν υποστηριζει. Στο recovery ανοιγεις το disk utility και φορμαρεις τον δισκο.
Θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν χιλιαδες οδηγοι ακομα και στα ελληνικα, αν εχεις προβλημα με τα αγγλικα. Νομιζω οτι μονο μεχρι high sierra μπορεις σε αυτο το μηχανακι. Αλλα κ αυτο πρεπει να το επιβεβαιωσεις στο ιντερνετ. Σβηστα ολα και ξεκινα απο την αρχη. Αδειος δισκος και στικακι με εγκαταστατη high sierra

----------


## Andree

Το ξεκίνησα όπως ου είπες από της 9 το πρωί και έχει κολλήσει στην εγκατάσταση στο 10-15% και λέει υπόλοιπο  11 λεπτά αλλά έχουν περάσει τόσες ώρες και παραμένει εκεί.

----------


## NEXT

Κάτι γίνεται. Αν έχεις φορμάρει το δίσκο, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στο στικάκι.
Βεβαιώσου ότι είναι σωστό

----------


## Andree

Αντί για στικάκι τώρα χρησιμοποιώ ενα μικρο φορητό hdd στο οποιο εχω τα High Sierra. Μου μενει να δοκιμάσω να  το σταματήσω και να περάσω τα Sierra που δείχνει ότι τα δέχεται. Απο οσο γνωριζω επισημα μπορω να τα κατεβασω απο Os για να το μπουταρω απο'κει. Για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να το επαναφέρω στα Os X Lion.

- - - Updated - - -

Ειτε με USB προσπαθησα ειτε με HDD συνδεμενο με USB ή ακόμα και στο σκληρό του συστήματος το έκανα σε δυο Partitions και πήγα να περάσω στο δεύτερο  El Capitan σαν dual boot, πάλι κολλάει για αρκετή ώρα στη εγκατάσταση αφοί έχει κάνει restart, έχοντας άσπρη οθόνη με το λογότυπο της apple "Installing: About 23 minutes remaining".
Κάποιοι λένε ότι τα mac έχουν "ημερομηνία λήξεως" δεν είναι σαν τα win. αν και θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει, τουλάχιστον να περνάει τα El Capitan ή τα SIerra. Το μόνο που δεν κολλάει είναι το πρώτο (πιθανόν εργοστασιακό) Οσ Χ Λιον 10.7.5
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπολειτουργεί κάποια κάρτα και δεν το αφήνει σε περιπτώσει που τα νέα os απαιτούνε;

----------


## NEXT

Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει ημερομηνία λήξης. Άπλα το νέο λειτουργικό δεν υποστηρίζει κάποια συγκεκριμένα παλια μοντέλα. Μην χάνεσαι με dual boot και άλλα. Δεν υπάρχουν μαγικά. 
Είναι απλό, αφού έχεις σωστό εγκαταστάτη, που αν θες την προσωπική μου άποψη, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα σου, τότε άπλα σβήνεις τα πάντα και κάνεις εγκατάσταση. Τόσο απλό.
Τώρα αν θέλεις μπορείς αφού σβήσεις τα πάντα να βάλεις οποίο σύστημα παίρνει κανονικά και μετά να κάνεις αναβάθμιση.

This system fully supports the last version of OS X 10.8 "Mountain Lion" as well as OS X 10.9 "Mavericks" with the exception of the "Power Nap" feature. It also supports the last version of OS X 10.10 "Yosemite" and OS X 10.11 "El Capitan" -- including Mac-to-Mac AirDrop and AirPlay Mirroring capability -- but other advanced features are not supported. It is capable of running macOS Sierra (10.12) as well, although it does not support the Universal Clipboard, Auto Unlock, or Apple Pay features. Finally, this model is capable of running macOS High Sierra (10.13), and it supports HEVC (High-Efficiency Video Coding), but it does not support hardware accelerated HEVC. It is not compatible with macOS Mojave (10.14) or later versions of the operating system.

----------


## Andree

NEXT ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. 

Αφού είχα ξεκινήσει το πρωί την εγκατάσταση, δεν τη πείραξα και τελειωσε μετά από 8 ώρες. Στη εκκίνηση του OS έκανε κάτι νούμερα η οθόνη σαν να έφταιγε η κάρτα, καθώς και η λειτουργιά του είναι αργή, μου δείχνει την αίσθηση σαν να μην φτάνει η μνήμη των γραφικών.

Παράδειγμα
  

Τώρα θέλω να βγάλω το σκληρό HHD και να βάλω το SSD με τα Sierra

----------


## NEXT

Δεν εχει να κανει με την μνημη της καρτας. Ειναι αργο γιατι εχει λιγη ran. Επισης αυτο που φαιβεται στην οθονη δειχνει για προβλημα στην καρτα γραφικων. Πολυ πιθανον να μην φτιαχνεται. Πιθανη κυση ειναι καποιος που ξερει να « ψησει « την καρτα γραφικων. Πιθανον το μηχανημα να εχει προβλημα απο την αρχη.

- - - Updated - - -

Αργο το κανει ο δισκος αν ειναι μηχανικος και η μνημη αν ειναι λιγοτερη απο 8

----------


## gogeta01

αν θες mojave δες εδώ http://dosdude1.com/mojave/
Λογικά έχει θέμα η gpu. Αν θες να την απενεργοποιήσεις και να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ενσωματωμένη 
http://dosdude1.com/gpudisable/
από ότι είδα ήταν γενικό πρόβλημα των 2011 με τις amd καρτες

----------


## Andree

> αν θες mojave δες εδώ http://dosdude1.com/mojave/


Ευχαριστώ gogeta01, να το κάνω πρώτα να πάρει τα πόδια του με El Capitan/Sierra  :One thumb up: 


Οπότε περιμένω τις μνήμες που είχα ειδή παραγγείλει και βλέπω μετά στην συμπεριφορά του και να το ξαναεγκαταστήσω.

----------


## gogeta01

αν περάσεις mojave θα πρέπει έτσι κι αλλιώς να απενεργοποιήσεις την amd (AMD Radeon HD 5xxx/6xxx series GPU acceleration: Currently, it is not possible to get full graphics acceleration when running Mojave on a system with a Radeon HD 5xxx or 6xxx series GPU. Mojave will be almost UNUSABLE without graphics acceleration. This includes the 15" and 17" MacBook Pro systems (MacBookPro8,2 and 8,3). If you want to enable GPU acceleration on these machines, you'll need to disable the AMD GPU (This will work on MacBook Pro 8,2 and 8,3 systems ONLY. You CANNOT disable the AMD GPU in an iMac.) Weird colors will also be produced when running Mojave with one of these video cards installed/enabled. )
Όπως και να έχει κάνε πρώτα την αναβάθμιση της ραμ και βλέπουμε.
Καλό θα ήταν να μπεί και ένας ssd

----------


## Andree

Καλησπέρα, μετά από 9 ώρες πέρασε τα Sierra και φυσικά σε SSD.  Τώρα όμως μετά κανένα δυο restart/update παει πάλη καλύτερα σε σχέση με το τι ήταν ακόμα και με το πρώτο το εργοστασιακό. Να έρθουν και οι μνήμες και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## gogeta01

Τόση πολλή ώρα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό πάντως

----------


## Andree

Το γνωρίζω, να δω τώρα που δουλεύει "κανονικά", να προσθέσω και τις μνήμες και θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω τα High Sierra να δω την ανταπόκριση του.
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο σαν νέος στα Mac, χρειάζεται κάποιο software για virus ή malwareή δεν έχουμε virus εδώ;

----------


## gogeta01

Μην περάσεις κάτι χειρότερα θα είναι

----------


## Andree

> Μην περάσεις κάτι χειρότερα θα είναι



Εννοεις να μην κανω το upgrade σε High Sierra ή για καποιο προγραμμα ασφαλειας;
και αυτο το λινκ σχετικα με το Configuring System Integrity Protection

----------


## gogeta01

εννοώ anti-virus κλπ 
Upgrade να κάνεις

----------


## Andree

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, στο πληκτρολόγιο μου λείπουν δυο πλήκτρα, στο μοντέλο αυτό πρέπει να αλλαχτεί όλο το πληκτρολόγιο ή μπορώ να βρω μεμονωμένα πλήκτρα;

----------


## ariadgr

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, στο πληκτρολόγιο μου λείπουν δυο πλήκτρα, στο μοντέλο αυτό πρέπει να αλλαχτεί όλο το πληκτρολόγιο ή μπορώ να βρω μεμονωμένα πλήκτρα;


https://www.laptopkey.com/KeyboardKe...ok%20Pro/A1286

----------


## NEXT

Επισημα  Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν. Ψάξε να βρεις στο eBay ή κάπου αλλού μεταχειρισμένα είτε και τα και τα δύο η ολόκληρο

----------


## Andree

Να μην ξεκινήσω καινούργιο θέμα συνεχίζω η αυτό για ένα άλλο θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε με της θερμοκρασίες στο macbook. 
Μετά από μισή ώρα λειτουργίας +/- όπως βλέπουμε το macbook στην πάνω πλευρά του πληκτρολογίου στο ύψος των κουμπιών 3-4-5 και εκεί γύρω, από την πίσω πλευρά ζεστένετε πολύ.
Δεν  ξέρω αν σχετίζεται με το θέμα θερμοκρασίας αυτό που είδα στις πληροφορίες του macbook, βλέπει και της δύο κάρτες γραφικών. (Απλα ρωταω)
Έτσι πρέπει να το δείχνει;  



Θα μπορούσα να το ανοίξω και να αλλάξω την πάστα ψύξης;

- - - Updated - - -

και βλέποντας βίντεο και υψηλή ανάλυση πανεβάζει 91/92 δεν το κράτησα παραπάνω

----------


## Andree

> Το πιο πιθανό να μην μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ταχύτητα της μνήμης. Σίγουρα όμως μπορείς να βάλεις 2x8 gb ram.
> https://everymac.com/systems/apple/m...olt-specs.html
> 
> Aπο λειτουργικό μέχρι high Sierra


Τελικα λειτουργεισε με 16gb εκει που η apple την ανακεινονει max 8gb.
Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------

